

Visual Exploration behind Signal vs. Noise - thomaspark
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3316-visual-exploration-behind-signal-vs-noise

======
btilly
I was hoping that this would be about Nate Silver's book.

Instead it is a list of design ideas that they thought of for their blog,
before settling on one.

------
runjake
I'm never going to remember what each of those squigglies represent. Seems
like a lot of work for nothing. Pretty, though.

